# The Ultimate Naruto & One Piece Crossover: AKATSUKI PIRATES!!!



## Kica (Apr 14, 2007)

I had so much fun to draw this pics, because it's just crazy and without sense...
I came up with this idea reading a thread where someone stated that this strange statue of the Akatsuki Leader ( not the wooden one, the other one) is a ship..
I really like them, I don't know why. I tried to draw the the way Oda would draw them, so that they don't look really like themself.
Just enjoy ^^

and yeah, 
SPOILER WARNING!!!!!!!Naruto Manga Spoilers!!!!!!!!!


_________________________________________________
Links:



















_________________________________________________
*
flash!!!!!!!!* by fiori_party

Newgrounds:

The guy is asking for fan questions to ask.

Youtube:

Awkward conversation
_________________________________________________


The beginning:


Now I'll introduce the Akatsuki Pirates:

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Leader


We don't know his face, do we? He is hiding it under the strawhat...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Hidan


He is just making fun of Zoro, he doesen't intend to fight like this... I hope so....





*Spoiler*: __ 





Kakuzu


Kakuzu had to do the Sexy no Jutsu... but he is happy, he found money... he is very happy





*Spoiler*: __ 





Tobiking


He is Tobiking... And he stole Usopp's nose... poor Usopp...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Deidara


"I'm the dead sexy, yeah!" I love you, Dei^^


----------



## Seizaburo (Apr 14, 2007)

Bwahaha! This is awesome! Keep it up man, this rules!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 14, 2007)

ROFL this so deserves more than one rep. If I could I would give one for each ^_^


----------



## Kica (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Bluehaired Unknown Member


Her hair need much care... its so uniquely blue





*Spoiler*: __ 





Itachi


Itachi used Jexy no Jutsu, too... He will definitely win the "Sexiest Sexy no Jutsu Prize"





*Spoiler*: __ 





Kisame


Kisame with the Kisame Family ^^





*Spoiler*: __ 





The Ship





And the last pic: One Piece Manga SPOILER WARNING!!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's sooo sweeet^^ They have the same eyes, they would be such a couple... I did'n knwo how to color Perona, I just imagined a bit how Oda would color her...




I want to hear your comments, as always ^^


----------



## Kica (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow thanks, you're so fast^^
these is a second post with the other Akatsuki members


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah, omg. xDD
This is the best thing I've seen in quite a while.
I just love how you transformed Akatsuki into One Piece characters. xD Their clothes match up perfectly. And the sexy no jutsu idea is great.

xD I love Deidara's hand mouths smoking too. 
Draw more please~
+reps


----------



## Sai (Apr 14, 2007)

haha very creative and nice drawings i love it  *rep*

sorry i have run out of rep, i'll rep ya tomorrow promised


----------



## Saya (Apr 14, 2007)

I think I love you 
runs away with naked Luffy


----------



## Haku (Apr 14, 2007)

wow i love this!! its so great you going to keep going?


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG... That's one of the best artwork I have seen in a long time! Hilarious!!! I'd rep you but I ran out of it... I'll be sure to do it asap!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderfully done, and I agree that the clothing matches perfectly. We should have all known Yodaime would be awesome enough to be the Pirate King. Hidan holding the scythe in his mouth is just beautiful. Itachi as Robin is beautiful and Kakuzu as Nami horrifies me and fits so well. Having the sails of the ship as the Akatsuki's robe design is genius. Good sir or madam, I do love you. XD


----------



## Kica (Apr 15, 2007)

thank you all for the reps and comments n_n 
I'm soooo happy you like it

And I just noticed that I forgot to draw Kisame..  I'll make a pic of him, too


----------



## Genya Arikado 026 (Apr 15, 2007)

I like it alot.  Very creative. +reps


----------



## Kica (Apr 15, 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks 

here is Kisame:


I didn't expect such a positive feedback... you really make me blush


----------



## hanshi (Apr 15, 2007)

OH MY GOD, KISAME... AS FRANKY. HOLY CRAP THAT IS GOLD.

FECKIN' GOLD, I TELL YA

*loves on all your stuff*


----------



## Splyte (Apr 15, 2007)

haha dear jesus that uchiko itachin blinded my dog. thats the most hillarious thing i has seen. reps!


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice...must rep!


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 15, 2007)

Awesome!!!Deidara looks hot!^o^


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 15, 2007)

holy snap in a bucket, thats awesome!


----------



## Kica (Apr 16, 2007)

woooooow
I got so muchs rep   thaaaank youuuuuu  
It seems that you like my weird pics very much... the weirder - the better n__n

I think I'll do some more, but you'll have to wait, because my Easter holidays ended and I can't draw so much anymore. But I'll do my best  

And tell me if you have a special wish which character you want to see next


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Omg! I Love thoose Pictures +rep


----------



## Ulquiorra-Cuatro Espada (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm...
They Look Cool


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 16, 2007)

.....:rofl

Dude, seriously, this is pure fuckin gold right here. I hope you actually turn this into a series with an actual plot, cuz this has sooooo much potential to be fuckin hilarious and fun.

Pleeeeeease make a comic out of this .


----------



## roselala (Apr 16, 2007)

wooow it's soooo cool ! very great idea !


----------



## Kica (Apr 17, 2007)

thankieeeeeees  

sure, I'll try to turn this into a series and think of a plot, but drawing them is so time-consuming ^^ And I also need to know more about Leader's and Bluehair's personalities. But I promise, I'll work on


----------



## Mojim (Apr 17, 2007)

Those drawings are all WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*REPS*


----------



## ultimcanti (Apr 17, 2007)

lol, That was awesome! Zetsu as the tangerine grove was the best though.


----------



## Fullback 41 (Apr 17, 2007)

I love what you did with Tobi, Deidara, and Kisame! You are a genius!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats really cool ^^


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 18, 2007)

LoL!

I love this!  I'll definitely have to rep you later.


----------



## Kica (Apr 21, 2007)

wowwww thanks again n___n

Now you'll see what Zetsu was doing...  
read from right to left:



sry, it's so croocked... :amazed


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

LAWL!Priceless!


----------



## Pugthug (Apr 21, 2007)

rofl so awesome


----------



## Coyote (Apr 21, 2007)

Kisame Franky is totally made of pure awesome godness and W I N .

+reps *_*


----------



## Haku (Apr 22, 2007)

wow love the comic keep it up its too great!


----------



## fiori_party (May 3, 2007)

hi!! i like your drawings n_n
i´m making the flash but i need that one of the Akatsuki to be Ussop n_n i think the only one that is left is Sasori  yeah they related Ussop has a Pinocchio nose and Pinochio is a puppet and Sasori is the master of puppets ahaha 
please can you draw Sasori as Ussop? i would appreciate it n_n


----------



## Orochis_bitch (May 3, 2007)

It's not perfectly drawn or something, but it's freakin' awsome. I love X-overs. Reps+.


----------



## Kica (May 3, 2007)

@all 
thaaanks for your replies and reps 

@fiori_party
ok, I'll try to do a Sasori-Usopp pic ^___^
but you can take the Tobi pic, too, because Sogeking ( --->Tobiking) is Usopp


----------



## fiori_party (May 3, 2007)

O.O i did not know that!! well i´m making the flash right know n_n


----------



## barrendesert (May 3, 2007)

HOLY WOW! I like Blue hair the best! You rock.


----------



## Evil_Good (May 3, 2007)

OMG!!
This idea is full of win! 
*rep*


----------



## jirio (May 4, 2007)

great ; marveolus; amazing; u rock; wonderful ; perfecto ; what else.... hmm...


----------



## Creator (May 4, 2007)

Those look awesome. Keep it up man.


----------



## fiori_party (May 6, 2007)

hey do you know that guy with black clothes who gave Luffy his StrawHat? can you draw someone from the Naruto Universe dressed like him? please i need it for the flash XD


----------



## Kica (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks @all for comments and reps!!
more pics   :

*Orochimaru*


*Shikamaru*


*Gai*


*Kurenai*


*Asuma*


and *Kakashi*


and please, watch this awesome *flash* made by fiori_party !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Newgrounds:

Reminds me of this.

Youtube:

funny examenee

thank you fiori_party for your hard work <3!!!!!!


----------



## Rashman (Jun 9, 2007)

hilarious  great job


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jun 9, 2007)

Haha, this is amazing.  xD


----------



## jaredknight (Jun 11, 2007)

nice thought it was really good


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 12, 2007)

omg this is the greatest thing.  It really made me laugh +reps for you


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 12, 2007)

xDDDDD
That's pretty good! x3


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Jun 12, 2007)

cool pics you gonna do some more?

garra = crocodile would be cool, chouji (i fail at names) = that dude with the metal mouth (i told u) would be cool 2


----------

